# Daffodil



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Fujifilm X-T2, 60mm f2.4 macro. Acros Film simulation mode, pushed 1 stop in camera. JPEG. Will be shooting raw tomorrow as I have the software installed and ready to test. I hate Windows with a passion.


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 23, 2017)

You should have bought a mac


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful subtle tones...this looks like one of those daffodils that has the litle dark specs on it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> You should have bought a mac



I know, @Gary A. told me to. But I have so much new, old stock hardware laying around, I couldn't justify it, besides, my next purchase is the expensive xf 50-140 f 2.8. It is such a wonderful piece of glass but very challenging. I really worked the phones the last couple of weeks to squeak out the extra commission to cover it but that is not my style to sell over the phone. I managed to phone commission a 23mm f2 and the 50-140 f2.8 for the month above and beyond my targeted number.  When I borrowed it, I got a few (lucky) incredible test images of isolation with incredible bokeh. It is a pro lens for sure but I am so far from pro, so I will have to work with it but I am more than willing to put the work in.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Beautiful subtle tones...this looks like one of those daffodils that has the litle dark specs on it.



Thanks Derrel! I am always so energized when you comment on my renders as I have studied many of your creations on your web site in order to improve. You are very encouraging and an excellent leader for new photographers. You, @Gary A. , @astroNikon , and @smoke665 really make my "obsessed participation" on this forum fruitful. You guys are in a whole other league as men, instructors, and friends. Super balance.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks JC, you are too,too kind.

We're lucky to have your self-described obsessed participation here.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 23, 2017)

Very nice shot!!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

XT1 or XT2?

I echo all the other comments, exceptional image. I don't think you'll be able squeeze much more with a RAW file. What metering modes are you using and when ... in general?


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2017)

did he just call me a fruit ?
LOL
It's fun going out and shoot and helping others and sharing a common inspirational hobby.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> XT1 or XT2?
> 
> I echo all the other comments, exceptional image. I don't think you'll be able squeeze much more with a RAW file. What metering modes are you using and when ... in general?



Yes sir. This image was in spot metering mode (I tried the others to compare), single point focus, rendered the oof area in the shadow and dof that I prefer visually when isolating a subject. However, the center focus seemed to nail the flower image exposure better. I was taught by you to consider exposing for shadows when isolating still shots and go from there. 1/640s @ 2.4, ISO 400. I wanted to expand the dof a little but I would loose contrast in the inner stamen area because I was shooting hand held. In reality, I am like a drunk sailor who just quit drinking when I shoot, ask Astro, he will tell you I shake like like a hoola girl. It comes and goes but with careful breathing techniques, I am able to control it admirably. I am open for instruction. 

I am not firm on raw but when I get to the amateur level, I want to be able to tweak things to match that level. I have a great deal of work to do.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> XT1 or XT2?
> 
> I echo all the other comments, exceptional image. I don't think you'll be able squeeze much more with a RAW file. What metering modes are you using and when ... in general?



POOP, XT2, Ha Ha, spell check, stupid flippin windows box


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Very nice shot!!



Thanks Grasshopper!



astroNikon said:


> did he just call me a fruit ?
> LOL
> It's fun going out and shoot and helping others and sharing a common inspirational hobby.



No, your all steak my brother, albeit a 6 ounce sirloin, where I am a "get it free if you can eat one". LOL


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

Did you center the needle or used the meter as a guide and overexposed the meter reading?  Man, I wish I had your eye and expertise within the first year of my photography.  When I was shooting news, I most always went into some type of controlled breathing when I started shooting.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 23, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> .. In reality, I am like a drunk sailor who just quit drinking when I shoot, ask Astro, he will tell you I shake like like a hoola girl..



I've seen Hoola Girls, and believe me, you don't look anything like a Hoola girl.  Shaking or not.  LMAO

I learned a lot from this group on camera stability just 4 short years ago ==> Stability - making yourself a tripod versus using one

but your hand shakes could be a problem from time to time.  But if I recall you had your monopod to help.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Did you center the needle or used the meter as a guide and overexposed the meter reading?  Man, I wish I had your eye and expertise within the first year of my photography.  When I was shooting news, I most always went into some type of controlled breathing when I started shooting.


Yes sir. I used the guide to center to 0 and bumped the EC .3 I am open for further instruction.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Did you center the needle or used the meter as a guide and overexposed the meter reading?  Man, I wish I had your eye and expertise within the first year of my photography.  When I was shooting news, I most always went into some type of controlled breathing when I started shooting.


Well no TPF or cars then.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, all the time Gary took feeding the horse, grooming the horse, taking days to get to an assignment on the horse ... all that horse time cut into Gary's photography learning time.


----------

